# Peak's Coconut Banana Blast



## pepperi27 (Aug 18, 2007)

This scent smells absolutely amazing and stays strong in my rebatch and mp soap. It's very strong so add less than your normal amount in mp. Smells like a mix of coconut and bananas.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you for the review!  I love coconut scents, on the top of my favorites!  I love Tradewinds Coconut, but am always looking for another.  I might have to give this a test drive!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 18, 2007)

Did it discolor at all on you?  Their plain coconut only discolors slightly but is very light in scent.


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I colored it orange but it has yet to discolor on me. The soap is very addictive so beware!


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wow!*

I want to stick with EO's only, but I too love the scent of fresh coconut and bananas. This could drive me over the edge...


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 30, 2007)

This fragrance does discolor in cp/hp soap to med/dark brown but in mp it didn't yet. I've had these bars for a while.


----------



## carebear (Nov 20, 2007)

for me (at 1 oz ppo) it turns such a dark brown my friends call it "that black soap".  and it's so amazing it's addictive - so they also refer to it as coconut banana crack.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

That coconut banana is amazing- I love that one too pepperi- but I like Exotica even more!


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been looking for a good coconut blend and this one sounds amazing from everyone's reviews!... does it smell strongly like sun tanning lotion tho?


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

No I don't think so it's a really great balance of both worlds and pepperi's soap is what I have and it leaves a nice light scent- it's awesome- you'll like it.


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

Horray! It's on my list for next weeks order.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I couldn't believe it when I smelled it- you'll like it, I really am addicted to that smell.


----------



## lizrd4me2 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just made it yesterday. I did CP goat milk and on the outside it is the darkest soap I have made. Even more than French Vanilla Amber. Started out the creamiest banana pudding color last night.  It is not as dark yet inside when I cut it today,but will probably turn solid brown throughout.


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 7, 2013)

My favorite is creme d amande from the scent works.  It is heavenly!!  Does not smell like sun tan lotion!  It is based on laura mercier scent(it is a fo) and has several vanillas in it with a hint of cinnamon, almond, and star jasmine.  My biggest seller but discolors to dark brown.


----------

